# Bad Boy MTV 1500E Multi Terrain Vehicle Electric 4x4



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $7,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday May-02-2010 7:46:56 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $7,995.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

